# Wash machine drain reroute



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I think it's the washer in the garage, he punched through the stucco.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ran it towards the back of the house


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

And went in the kitchen clean out, done.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

The cinder blocks really add to the professionalism.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Oorgnid said:


> The cinder blocks really add to the professionalism.


I like the stainless steel pot even more. That says big $ was spent.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

That is at least the 2nd reroute as I see a previous one in the slab.


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

So you have seen my work ? 
All i can say is you get what you pay for and 20 bucks is 20 bucks!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I had a rental in Chula Vista that got popped by the landlord inspector. Once the kitchen drain plugged up the tenant decided to duct tape a hose to the clean out and rout it to his garden. Unfortunately I could only pull out dirt. Gave the LL a bid. Never did get the job.


----------

